# CHOIR Collection - Intro Special extended until April 24th!



## StrezovSampling (Mar 21, 2022)

The Strezov Sampling CHOIR Collection combines all products from our critically acclaimed Next Generation Choir Series. Covering everything of what you will ever need in choral scoring for all media types without any compromises. This collection is the *perfect choral workhorse library* for composers and producers. Featuring three mic positions and our favorite choral samples recorded in an ambient concert hall. A "ready to go" tool for all situations.

*Intro Price 649€ (Normal Retail Price 799€, 1697€ when purchased individually ) ends April 11*


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 21, 2022)

Damn, got Chorus mere hours ago... I really like the choir essentials and love Afflatus + Jade. Storm Choir Ultimate and Arva are definitely on my short list, this is hell of a deal!


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 21, 2022)

I already own three of the choirs in this bundle. Is there a way to get a crossgrade discount?


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 21, 2022)

Symfoniq said:


> I already own three of the choirs in this bundle. Is there a way to get a crossgrade discount?


Interested in this too. Although logging into the website and already owning Freyja there's no further discount...


----------



## J-M (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah, the second I saw this I logged in to see if there's any crossgrade for me since I own Wotan, Freyja and Storm Choir II, but didn't see anything. I'm sure the fine folks at Strezov will tell us if there's one coming our way. If anyone is looking to invest in choir samples I'd seriously recommend Strezov's choirs...I still have the biggest grin on my face every time I play something with these!


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 21, 2022)

Same here… will be great if I can complete my collection. 😉


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 21, 2022)

J-M said:


> If anyone is looking to invest in choir samples I'd seriously recommend Strezov's choirs...I still have the biggest grin on my face every time I play something with these!


+1
I only have Arva (looking to pick up the other ones as well eventually), but it sounds fantastic and is just sooo inspiring to play with!
I may write a little demo for it and upload it to my 2nd Yt-Channel soon


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes, we offer individual crossgrade discounts on this bundle as well. However due to some technical limitations, we have to handle them manually. If you want you can send our support an email. https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/


----------



## Evans (Mar 21, 2022)

Ah, shoot. I suppose it's time to fill my final Strezov choir gap (Rhodope 2).


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 21, 2022)

Was just composing with Wotan today. Crazy good choir libs!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 21, 2022)

Evans said:


> Ah, shoot. I suppose it's time to fill my final Strezov choir gap (Rhodope 2).


My favorite


----------



## spacewizmusic (Mar 21, 2022)

This is really great.
I don't know if it's only me, but facing some issues when sending the message through contact page.
Is anybody facing the same ? or is it some sort of puzzle

Anyways, I ended up sending a mail to support and looking forward to hear what they say.


----------



## gum (Mar 21, 2022)

Many people would like to know the crossgrade prices for NI CHOIR BUNDLE (Wotan, Freyja, RHODOPE2 and ARVA) owners.

I tell myself that I don't need Storm Choir just yet.👀


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 21, 2022)

Ugh what I wouldn't give for just a sale on Rhodope 2...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 21, 2022)

@StrezovSampling 
Nice Deal! I am another customer who already has Wotan,Fyeyja,Arva and Storm Choir 1 I am interested in adding Storm Choir Ultimate and Rhodope. 
Thanks
P.s. Sent a query to Strezov support 
👍


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 22, 2022)

Anyone got any reply for bundle crossgrades yet? I sent them a query right away when this sale started but no reply yet.


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 22, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> Anyone got any reply for bundle crossgrades yet? I sent them a query right away when this sale started but no reply yet.


Same here. They must be busy.


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 22, 2022)

I got a reply and must say that the offer was so minimal I will be passing this for time being. I already own everything else but SCU. And I'm not paying half of the bundle price for that only :/


----------



## Symfoniq (Mar 22, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> I got a reply and must say that the offer was so minimal I will be passing this for time being. I already own everything else but SCU. And I'm not paying half of the bundle price for that only :/


That's unfortunate. It shouldn't be more rewarding to be a latecomer than a loyal customer.


----------



## ummon (Mar 22, 2022)

How was the NI deal last year compared to this?


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 22, 2022)

ummon said:


> How was the NI deal last year compared to this?


399€ including VAT, I think it was same amount in dollars too. It included all the same choirs except SCU.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 22, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> 399€ including VAT, I think it was same amount in dollars too. It included all the same choirs except SCU.


I guess they don’t want NI customers to get a better deal than current customers


----------



## jneebz (Mar 22, 2022)

I wish I had a way to justify buying choirs. Love the sound, but just don't use them in my music...


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 22, 2022)

That's a _really_ nice bundle price for all of those considering SCU is €499 on its own.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 23, 2022)

Well i already have the original Storm Choir,Wotan,Fredja and Arva ,I really don’t want to remember what I must have paid for these! Now they are offering me the Bulgarian Choir and the Storm Choir Ultimate for 409.80 and a new customer can buy the entire bundle for 649?

I wrote Strezov this: 

If I am understanding correctly you are offering me a long time customer who already has purchased Storm Choir,Wotan,Fredja and Arva at much higher prices a 240 discount from the normal price for a total of 409.80. 
A customer who hasn’t previously purchased any Strezov products over the years (at much higher prices) can buy the two libraries you are offering me for 409.80 and also get Wotan,Fredja and Arva for an additional 240. This offer is not only unpalatable it’s borderline insulting. Strezov should show a bit more loyalty to long time customers that helped your company get established.
If my math is incorrect or I’m not understanding any of this correctly please advise, i like Strezov as a developer but this lack of two way loyalty is off putting to say the least.
From a customer perspective it feels like Strezov penalizes long time customers and doesn’t give an equivalent discount that they are offering new customers,I am extremely disappointed.


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 23, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well i already have the original Storm Choir,Wotan,Fredja and Arva ,I really don’t want to remember what I must have paid for these! Now they are offering me the Bulgarian Choir and the Storm Choir Ultimate for 409.80 and a new customer can buy the entire bundle for 649?


I've got everything but SCU (though I don't have the original SC) and my "crossgrade" (which means just getting SCU, nothing else) was something like 340€, I don't remember the exact amount any more. Its basically the normal crossgrade price minus 10%. Which is nothing especially when you compare it to the bundle price. I was expecting much more, but got a slap in the face


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 23, 2022)

Since there are five libraries, I figured that they would be roughly 130-150€ per choir, but oh no. Not much incentive for me to complete the collection with SCU here.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 23, 2022)

At least some of you really got a price. After I contacted them, they asked me if I want to upgrade to the whole bundle of if I want to only buy some of the missing libs first. This was yesterday around noon in Europe. I replied within 10 minutes but haven't heard back since then.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> At least some of you really got a price. After I contacted them, they asked me if I want to upgrade to the whole bundle of if I want to only buy some of the missing libs first. This was yesterday around noon in Europe. I replied within 10 minutes but haven't heard back since then.




Sometimes no news is good news,the reply I received from Strezov almost makes me wish they never responded.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 23, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> I've got everything but SCU (though I don't have the original SC) and my "crossgrade" (which means just getting SCU, nothing else) was something like 340€, I don't remember the exact amount any more. Its basically the normal crossgrade price minus 10%. Which is nothing especially when you compare it to the bundle price. I was expecting much more, but got a slap in the face


Did you email them for a discount code to complete the bundle? The crossgrade price you see is most likely just the straight crossgrade to get Storm Choir Ultimate only. I emailed 2 days ago and just received a response with a much better crossgrade price code for SCU. Downloading it right now.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 23, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Did you email them for a discount code to complete the bundle? The crossgrade price you see is most likely just the straight crossgrade to get Storm Choir Ultimate only. I emailed 2 days ago and just received a response with a much better crossgrade price code for SCU. Downloading it right now.


Thanks for this. They only offered me the crossgrade + 10% extra discount. Reached out to them again. What was your offer if you dont mind asking?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 23, 2022)

Strezov has never provided particularly good loyalty discounts. The best option is to wait until they discount individual libraries, like on Black Friday. Unfortunately for them, the market has plenty of other good choir libraries now.


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 23, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Did you email them for a discount code to complete the bundle? The crossgrade price you see is most likely just the straight crossgrade to get Storm Choir Ultimate only. I emailed 2 days ago and just received a response with a much better crossgrade price code for SCU. Downloading it right now.


Like above, I got 10% voucher that works on top of crossgrade pricing that you have on your strezov account.

Could you tell what kind of offer you got? 10% over crossgrade compared to this bundle offer is way too little, it should be somewhere around 50%


----------



## VVEremita (Mar 24, 2022)

For me it is the other way around, the only thing I had was SCU. I asked for a crossgrade to the bundle and they gave me a code for 60% off the other choirs, which is the rate they are discounted in the bundle.

They got back to me within a few hours of their business time, all was very friendly and smooth. No complaints. I hope you get it sorted out, as this seems like a misunderstanding.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> For me it is the other way around, the only thing I had was SCU. I asked for a crossgrade to the bundle and they gave me a code for 60% off the other choirs, which is the rate they are discounted in the bundle.
> 
> They got back to me within a few hours of their business time, all was very friendly and smooth. No complaints. I hope you get it sorted out, as this seems like a misunderstanding.



What’s weird is I have Wotan,Fredja,Arva and the original Storm Choir and Strezov offered me 40% off the crossgrade pricing for Storm Choir Ultimate and the Bulgarian Choir which is substantially more expensive than the current offer.. I might be wrong but it seems like people are getting different offers from Strezov.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 24, 2022)

Their customer service is not making any sense. Their follow up reply was plain goofy. They basically said that they don’t offer a discount to complete bundle but if you have all five by paying for higher cross grade price then you have all 5. Math doesn’t work out. Too bad. Hard pass. Must be a rich company passing up all these sales.


----------



## Strezov (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey everyone --- wanted to quickly chime in here to respond to some of the concerns and questions above. Let me try to clarify some things:

Our support received many emails during the last days regarding crossgrade discounts, so it takes a bit longer than usual for Tsvetan from our team to reply. As you can imagine, we don't have a large support staff handling this, but we try to do our best and will get to everyone of you. If it takes longer than anticipated - please send us another ticket. (_and please avoid replying to newsletter emails or order emails, because these tend to slip through the cracks from time to time_).
The discount codes we send out take into account all the products someone owns from us, not just the choirs. Because of that you cannot compare discounts with each other. If you own multiple products through different email addresses - please do reach out as well and/or provide an invoice or order number. 
The discounts for StormChoir Ultimate are lower than the others, because it's a newer product and also has a higher retail price.
We do believe that our loyalty discount system is fair, because it stacks and is also active during sales and Intro Pricing periods. You might not get one big discount for owning one product, but for each product you own you gradually reduce the prices. *For example some people were able to get our latest Darbuka X3M Percussion release for €9 (!).*
Hope that answers some of your questions. We also try to look at all social media channels, but the safest way to communicate to us directly is through the website. 

Stay safe! 
G.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 24, 2022)

Strezov said:


> Hey everyone --- wanted to quickly chime in here to respond to some of the concerns and questions above. Let me try to clarify some things:
> 
> Our support received many emails during the last days regarding crossgrade discounts, so it takes a bit longer than usual for Tsvetan from our team to reply. As you can imagine, we don't have a large support staff handling this, but we try to do our best and will get to everyone of you. If it takes longer than anticipated - please send us another ticket. (_and please avoid replying to newsletter emails or order emails, because these tend to slip through the cracks from time to time_).
> The discount codes we send out take into account all the products someone owns from us, not just the choirs. Because of that you cannot compare discounts with each other. If you own multiple products through different email addresses - please do reach out as well and/or provide an invoice or order number.
> ...


Hi G,

Great majority are seeing similar discount on ultimate choir collection where 4x libraries (Rhodope II, Wotan, Freyja, Arva with retail prices each between 275-349 euro for total of 1198 euro) only counts 277 euro towards total of 649 euro for collection while Ultimate Choir which retails for 499 euro counts 377 towards completing collection. This is why it’s confusing to us as customers.


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 24, 2022)

Already owning quite a few Strezov products, the code I received was incredibly generous. Always a good time to get your Strezov on!


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 24, 2022)

Gonna wait until Freyja goes on sale. Hopefully a 40 or 50% spring or summer sale.


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 24, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Already owning quite a few Strezov products, the code I received was incredibly generous. Always a good time to get your Strezov on!


What kind of generous code did you get? I got 10%. And by reading statements above, the crossgrade is automatically calculated (as it has always been) and that has nothing to do with this bundle. In addition to that, people seem to get quite random vouchers. Unless everyone gets that 10% and I'm the only person thinking it is not generous at all when you still have to pay over half of the bundle price for just one choir. 
Most honest answer would be "no, we don't have crossgrades towards this bundle, only for single products".


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 24, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> What kind of generous code did you get? I got 10%. And by reading statements above, the crossgrade is automatically calculated (as it has always been) and that has nothing to do with this bundle. In addition to that, people seem to get quite random vouchers. Unless everyone gets that 10% and I'm the only person thinking it is not generous at all when you still have to pay over half of the bundle price for just one choir.
> Most honest answer would be "no, we don't have crossgrades towards this bundle, only for single products".


they were very generous with 170 Euro off. So 249 for Storm for me. Price comes down to just under the current bundle after I add my NI sale and this current offer.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> they were very generous with 170 Euro off. So 249 for Storm for me. Price comes down to just under the current bundle after I add my NI sale and this current offer.


Hope they figure this out because lots of unhappy campers.


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow, I got 36€ off...


----------



## CG Smith (Mar 25, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> they were very generous with 170 Euro off. So 249 for Storm for me. Price comes down to just under the current bundle after I add my NI sale and this current offer.


I don't know what to make of this anymore.
Rudianos' offer is more in line with what I would be expecting at 40% off on top of standard crossgrade discount.
Having purchased the NI Bundle, I was offered 10% on top of the standard crossgrade discount for SCU, as several others seem to have been.

I politely queried this, pointing out this doesn't even hit 25% total discount for SCU (against a bundle at combined 62% off) and that SCU was on 30% off sale at the end of last year (which doesn't even include the crossgrade discount).
Now clearly poor Tsvetan is having a crappy week dealing with all these crossgrade e-mails but the response I received included:


> If one doesn't compare Ultimate as a single product with the newly announced bundle (as this, to my mind is quite self-serving), the end result is a reasonable discount rate - a quarter of the full retail price of the product.


Leaving aside the questionable wisdom of calling your customers self-serving, I cannot understand this response at all - why would you not compare the price of a bundle when you are trying to crossgrade to that bundle?

What I, and I think others here, were expecting from a crossgrade was something similar to Spitfire Audio's "Complete your Collection" with the price of the already purchased items deducted from the bundle price.
Now maybe the term "crossgrade" in Strezov Sampling lingo is bound up with their loyalty discount scheme which includes additional discounts based on items outside of the bundle.
It is lovely that Strezov want to reward customers who have purchased a lot of products from them and it is true that I only have the NI Bundle items.
However, asking for a comparable discount to that on the whole bundle doesn't seem to me to be an unreasonable request when you are offering that discount to new customers.

Anyway, just wanted to try and get that out of my system.
Hopefully Strezov will consider "Complete your Collection"-style upgrades for bundles in the future.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

CG Smith said:


> I don't know what to make of this anymore.
> Rudianos' offer is more in line with what I would be expecting at 40% off on top of standard crossgrade discount.
> Having purchased the NI Bundle, I was offered 10% on top of the standard crossgrade discount for SCU, as several others seem to have been.
> 
> ...


Does Strezov Sampling know that you have the NI bundle? Is it registered with your account you have with them?


----------



## CG Smith (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Does Strezov Sampling know that you have the NI bundle? Is it registered with your account you have with them?


Yes, they definitely know.
The other choirs are in my Strezov account and I receive the 80 EUR discount on SCU automatically (20 EUR per choir presumably).
The initial reply said, too:


> For owners of the NI bundle, we've set a rate of 10 additional per cent on top of the existing crossgrade discounts.


The replies from Strezov Support read like I am asking for some additional crossgrade discount on an individual purchase of SCU rather than a crossgrade to the Bundle - maybe they misread my initial message.
However, given they are effectively the same thing, I don't understand the issue.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

CG Smith said:


> Yes, they definitely know.
> The other choirs are in my Strezov account and I receive the 80 EUR discount on SCU automatically (20 EUR per choir presumably).
> The initial reply said, too:
> 
> ...


Wow, I have Wotan + Freyja. They offered me (in addition to the crossgrade discounts that I can already see) -30% if I buy one of the missing choirs, -40% for two and -50% for all three.

Obviously, I wouldn't have expected an additional discount if I only want to get one or two additional items and what they offer is very generous.

Also, the -50% in addition to the crossgrade discounts I can already see is super generous, no question about that - many other companies never have such steep discounts. Still, it's not as good as the discount people who buy the bundle now get. Again, what they offer is super generous but it feels weird and a bit off-putting to me that new customers get a better discount rate than existing ones.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 25, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Again, what they offer is super generous but it feels weird and a bit off-putting to me that new customers get a better discount rate than existing ones.


New customers also take a greater risk by buying mutiple libraries at once though, so the higher discount rewards them for that.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 25, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> New customers also take a greater risk by buying mutiple libraries at once though, so the higher discount rewards them for that.


Good point.


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 25, 2022)

From them what I have is, all the choirs (now) and the Jade/Balkan ... some Thunders - the church bells and Harpsichord. Did that help? Maybe? I opened with me making an offer to them. 150. And they countered at 250. There is an art to negotiation. IDK if they have equation or this is just ol human conversation. Maybe luck? The right person in the right mood, and the right time. There are always boundaries. In my mind I knew I would not buy this if the total price did not fall under the current bundle. NI Sale + Storm now.

BTW ... this Storm Choir is going to be a fav ... just gorgeous. Very good legato - rich tone - plenty of power and can handle reasonable softs. Unique cinematic syllables ... staccato. If feels a lot like Genesis. Most choirs to my ears sound like synths. This does not. It seems like actual people singing/ Go figure.

GL friends!


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 25, 2022)

CG Smith said:


> I don't know what to make of this anymore.
> Rudianos' offer is more in line with what I would be expecting at 40% off on top of standard crossgrade discount.
> Having purchased the NI Bundle, I was offered 10% on top of the standard crossgrade discount for SCU, as several others seem to have been.
> 
> ...


Most likely explanation is that the bundle deal from NI, after taking NI’s cut, must have got them less money from those customers, compared to those that bought directly from them.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Most likely explanation is that the bundle deal from NI, after taking NI’s cut, must have got them less money from those customers, compared to those that bought directly from them.


Could be but that extra exposure for them got them new customers like me. So they should build on that to establish long term loyalty as opposed to quick dollar decisions that turn people off.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Mar 25, 2022)

I own Wotan and Freya

My cross grade offer for Rhodope 2 is 31 euros off at 269 euros

If I buy the bundle, each library is ~129 euros

Am I missing something?


----------



## kevinh (Mar 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I own Wotan and Freya
> 
> My cross grade offer for Rhodope 2 is 31 euros off at 269 euros
> 
> ...


Yes, for those that own 4x libraries (Rhodope II, Wotan, Freyja, Arva with retail prices each between 275-349 euro for total of 1198 euro) they only counts 277 euro towards total of 649 euro for collection while Ultimate Choir which retails for 499 euro counts 377 towards completing collection. So your discount is quite different and for us each library is not 129 euros.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 26, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I own Wotan and Freya
> 
> My cross grade offer for Rhodope 2 is 31 euros off at 269 euros
> 
> ...


Very strange. I have exactly the same (and have bought nothing else from them) and what they offered me was much better.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 26, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Very strange. I have exactly the same (and have bought nothing else from them) and what they offered me was much better.




That’s the gyst of the problem the discounts seem almost random,some people with less purchased products are getting better discounts than people who have previously purchased more Strezov libraries. People that are new to Strezov and don’t have any products are getting the best deals but it seems like the developer doesn’t want to give established customers a way to complete the choral bundle with an equivalent kind of pricing that’s readily available for newcomers.


----------



## micrologus (Mar 26, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I own Wotan and Freya
> 
> My cross grade offer for Rhodope 2 is 31 euros off at 269 euros
> 
> ...


Did you write to Strezov for a personal discount code? (see: https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-need-for-choral-scoring.122797/post-5068593)


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Mar 27, 2022)

micrologus said:


> Did you write to Strezov for a personal discount code? (see: https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-need-for-choral-scoring.122797/post-5068593)


Noo no I didn't. This also happened at BF time when I went to buy Afflatus Strings and I didn't pull the trigger. 

I love his products, I hope he fixes this cause it turned me away from buying twice. (I don't read these forums as much to know to message them to double check their pricing)


----------



## korruptkey (Mar 28, 2022)

For what it's worth, I think the extra personal discount is great. That said, I was extremely upset when SC2 upgrade to SCU was merely 10% off. I had been a long time fan of Strezov sampling and backed a few of their KS campaigns in the earlier days. They had some great loyalty discounts before but the SC2 to SCU was the one that turned me away from many future Strezov products. I understand they re-recorded everything in different hall and different ensemble sizes, but having to pay a large amount of money for new recordings of the same sounds was a blow to loyal customers. The deprecation of SC2 meant no syllabuilder in SC2 when they could've continued to improve SC2. 

With this discount, it at least brings SCU to a much lower price. I've unfortunately filled my choir gap with others already. It's just wasted opportunity from Strezov since they are only giving out personal discounts due to the presence of this bundle. They could've gotten more money from me with a better loyalty discount like this one when they launched. Don't get me wrong, SC2 is a masterpiece. And asking people to pay a buttload more for SCU just wasn't enticing enough.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 28, 2022)

I backed them up when they were raising money on a funding website for doing SC 1. Got a great deal for many of their products when they were unknown. I bought some things after that. I think that’s an example of loyalty from the start, but the loyalty discounts have always been very modest to say the least…


----------



## kevinh (Mar 28, 2022)

Their loyalty discount feels like a slap in the face…..(too soon? hehe)

I really hope they listen to feedback. Not giving up hope


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Mar 28, 2022)

I got the NI deal. Was 399€ for Freya, Arva, Rhodope 2, Wotan. Buying them seperatly with the 21%Vat would have been 1213€.

So if you buy now Storm Choir with 20% discount you still pay a lot less.

Seems some people are just gonna be happy when they get things for free...


----------



## kevinh (Mar 28, 2022)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> So if you buy now Storm Choir with 20% discount you still pay a lot less.


A lot less than paying full price yes. But double what others are getting for loyalty offer. No one is asking for free just consistency in price when completing bundle compared to collection price for a new customer. Makes all the difference in the world. Please update us once you buy Storm Choir for 20% discount.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello everyone!

We think some further explanation might be appreciated:

The company lingo and the difference in perception remark is quite accurate, actually – we treat “crossgrades” as discounts towards individual products, based on current ownership; the “complete your bundle” approach wasn’t a part of our plan. Since the Choir Collection has put us in a position we haven’t been in before, as far as granting discounts to people who’ve already purchased parts of the bundle, we suppose it’s normal to have some raised eyebrows, keeping in mind people’s expectations.

As previously stated, with this move we are incentivizing bulk orders. Newcomers purchasing multiple products, while taking on bigger risk, is another valid point raised here – please try to picture yourself starting in the VST world today, and pulling the trigger on seemingly a huge purchase which can fill your whole choral line without needing any additions. Hence, the bigger the order – the bigger the discount rates.

This was already touched on in this thread, but why not recap when we have the opportunity 
As far as loyalty goes, we’re making certain distinctions based on the amount of products already purchased AND their “source”, so to say, or the place the order for said products was placed.

That being said, we don’t believe we’ve given anyone reason to feel mistreated during the years: We sent *surveys* out and we integrated as much of the feedback as possible into *completely free updates* (the releases of which almost always coincided with a significant discount/sale) – something not everyone in the industry lives by, we hope you’ll agree.

You are absolutely right – the rates we offer during our sales aren’t as exciting as a VSTBuzz event, neither are our crossgrade discounts, but they’re doing exactly what they’re supposed to – gesturing appreciation, and it doesn’t make sense for these things to be taken for granted. And believe it or not – this is in everyone’s best interest, as flooding a market with unreasonably cheap production will end up being the end of this same market down the road.

On the StormChoir 2 topic – Though this series is the thing that put us on the map, and as much as all of us loved the choir, it had its shortcomings, especially keeping in mind the technological advancements since the library’s release in 2014. So we regrouped, kept only the already established approach towards the sampling process, as it was / is to a lot of people’s liking, and essentially created a whole new product from scratch. “Ultimate” doesn’t contain “just new recordings”; it has better recordings, it’s way more usable, it’s not as bloodthirsty as far as resources go, some of its features stay unmatched even today.
Even though the naming continues in the series’ tradition, there isn’t as direct a link between the two versions as one would expect, and this is the only reason for the modest crossgrade discounts from SC1 and/or SC2 to Ultimate.

All of us do read emails and comments from our users daily and again we reach out with surveys to gather feedback on a regular basis. So far the majority of our customers have always supported us in our philosophy of living products, which receive free updates and therefore less frequent steep discounts in return. Looking at the current state of our industry, that's for sure not the modern way to sell virtual instruments online these days, so of course we are open for a discussion on this practice if anyone thinks that should change.

Btw while writing these lines a hard drive full of new recordings for Balkan is getting edited. These recordings would not exist if we had sold it 70% off during the last 5 years.

Thanks for your feedback and continuous support!


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 30, 2022)

StrezovSampling said:


> Thanks for your feedback and continuous support!


Love your work!


----------



## river angler (Mar 31, 2022)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We think some further explanation might be appreciated:
> 
> ...


Even though I have yet to adopt any of your libraries if only because, like many other developers, the timbre dynamics of all your sustains are still only controlled by CC with no option to use key velocity to trigger the initial timber dynamic (I am aware of your "dynamic influencer" but that is only really nodding at initial volume of sustain articulations!)... I do indeed sympathise with what you have pointed out here in terms of making it clear that quality products need sensible/realistic funding to keep that quality consistent. 

I think over the years as developer competition has increased a lot of customers have inadvertently grown expectant of substantial "loyalty" discount when perhaps they are forgetting that R & D still needs decent funding to keep producing the high quality of the very instruments they use! 

Ions ago I used to work in music retail when 25% margins on music hardware sales was the norm! ...Nothing like that today! Margins have withered significantly to the point where most people expect to see products at rock bottom prices at some point! This expectancy has no doubt been coerced by Black Friday and the "flash sale" marketing tactics that so many developers seem to have adopted in recent times.

At the end of the day it should be the quality and hence perceived integrity of the developer of those products that condone realistic discounts that tally with any developers R & D budgets. Unfortunately that perception is so often lost!

I think Strezov make excellent choral samples: I just hope that someday you do implement key velocity control of initial timbre dynamics for your sustain articulations or better still a combo of key velocity/CC control similar to the options Chris Hein's orchestral libraries have always had!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 31, 2022)

I will save 25 EUR by completing my collection (this is including both the crossgrade discounts and the "loyalty" discount) vs. buying the new Choir Collection package. Hot dang! Of course, my price per library is much higher to complete the collection than in the new package.

Even if the price per library was the same for completing my collection as when buying the new package, Strezov would have made more in total from me as a customer for buying the exact same samples than a new customer right now (because my previous libraries cost more than the average price per library in the collection). So, if they were to give previous customers that loyalty, they would still be coming out ahead. Instead, we are being asked to pay an even higher price as loyal former customers. I don't get it - and so I won't get it.


----------



## korruptkey (Mar 31, 2022)

Guh, really didn't mean to derail this announcement thread. 

Let's just get one fact straight. I really appreciate the extra personal discounts Strezov is doing. It's above and beyond. Many developers don't even bother with helping with bundle completion competitive pricing so really, this is crazy to see Strezov Sampling would even be entertaining us cheap skates, especially for top notch samples.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 31, 2022)

StrezovSampling said:


> As far as loyalty goes, we’re making certain distinctions based on the amount of products already purchased AND their “source”, so to say, or the place the order for said products was placed.


Good to know you are penalizing existing customers based on where they purchased your libraries. Makes me feel warm and cuddly inside….


----------



## kaiyoti (Apr 1, 2022)

river angler said:


> I think over the years as developer competition has increased a lot of customers have inadvertently grown expectant of substantial "loyalty" discount when perhaps they are forgetting that R & D still needs decent funding to keep producing the high quality of the very instruments they use!


But a sale with higher discount is going to be better than no sale due to minimal discount. And I think many developers that used to have elite status / super exclusive marketing strategies have realized this and shifted towards more discounted sales, I'll refrain from naming other devs here but it's quite apparent if you've been following many developers. Even Strezov Sampling have started doing more and more of these sales.

I was in the same boat as @korruptkey with the SC2 to SCU upgrade. As it can be considered an entirely different product, it boils down to whether or not the differences (better recordings, better playability, etc...) is worth 90% of the cost. To me, it just wasn't worth it. The 10% discount certainly felt like it had no impact considering general discounted sales are often higher than 10%. Their usual cross grade offers between products with 10% (or more, not sure the algorithm) makes sense because it's entirely different products. You can use Arva and Wotan concurrently, 10% as a loyalty discount is awesome here because the 10% represents customer appreciation, and these stack with sales. I think we forget how *awesome* these coupons are. However, I don't really expect people to use SC2 and SCU concurrently, if I recall, SC2 was a subset of SCU (from a content perspective). SCU would effectively replace SC2. If I'm incorrect about concurrent use, the overlap is still pretty significant. So the 10% for that crossgrade doesn't feel like much of a "loyalty appreciation", consumers (at least for me) will subconsciously map 10% to that overlap.

As much as I complain, it's a hard problem to balance between paying for quality (what it's worth to Strezov) and paying for value (what it's worth to me). I would certainly hope that the re-recording of SC2 to SCU was a one off thing due to different halls and that Strezov would focus more on improving existing products like many other developers do in the future.


----------



## river angler (Apr 1, 2022)

kaiyoti said:


> But a sale with higher discount is going to be better than no sale due to minimal discount. And I think many developers that used to have elite status / super exclusive marketing strategies have realized this and shifted towards more discounted sales, I'll refrain from naming other devs here but it's quite apparent if you've been following many developers. Even Strezov Sampling have started doing more and more of these sales.
> 
> I was in the same boat as @korruptkey with the SC2 to SCU upgrade. As it can be considered an entirely different product, it boils down to whether or not the differences (better recordings, better playability, etc...) is worth 90% of the cost. To me, it just wasn't worth it. The 10% discount certainly felt like it had no impact considering general discounted sales are often higher than 10%. Their usual cross grade offers between products with 10% (or more, not sure the algorithm) makes sense because it's entirely different products. You can use Arva and Wotan concurrently, 10% as a loyalty discount is awesome here because the 10% represents customer appreciation, and these stack with sales. I think we forget how *awesome* these coupons are. However, I don't really expect people to use SC2 and SCU concurrently, if I recall, SC2 was a subset of SCU (from a content perspective). SCU would effectively replace SC2. If I'm incorrect about concurrent use, the overlap is still pretty significant. So the 10% for that crossgrade doesn't feel like much of a "loyalty appreciation", consumers (at least for me) will subconsciously map 10% to that overlap.
> 
> As much as I complain, it's a hard problem to balance between paying for quality (what it's worth to Strezov) and paying for value (what it's worth to me). I would certainly hope that the re-recording of SC2 to SCU was a one off thing due to different halls and that Strezov would focus more on improving existing products like many other developers do in the future.


....Sure, I'v seen the heavily discounted sales including NI's that are more often than not even cheaper than the developers sites ever advertise! I agree: developers only have themselves to blame for contradictory discount pricing.


----------



## Rudianos (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't know guys I think you all need a practice a little bit more negotiation. Stop acting entitled and work out a price that works for both parties. Don't like their offer? Then counter them. If not walk away. Strezov are approachable human beings and they're willing to have a conversation. They do fine work and actually very good on customer service.


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 1, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I don't know guys I think you all need a practice a little bit more negotiation. Stop acting entitled and work out a price that works for both parties. Don't like their offer? Then counter them. If not walk away. Strezov are approachable human beings and they're willing to have a conversation. They do fine work and actually very good on customer service.


That's right, the deal is already a whopping 62% off the retail price, any extra is gravy.

I bought the Bohemian Violin and Cello for $229 and they've been selling them for $149 for quite a while now. It happens. Still love the instruments and the company


----------



## Rudianos (Apr 1, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> That's right, the deal is already a whopping 62% off the retail price, any extra is gravy.
> 
> I bought the Bohemian Violin and Cello for $229 and they've been selling them for $149 for quite a while now. It happens. Still love the instruments and the company


Yes, still a great price. Those will last you a lifetime of enjoyment!


----------



## kevinh (Apr 1, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I don't know guys I think you all need a practice a little bit more negotiation. Stop acting entitled and work out a price that works for both parties. Don't like their offer? Then counter them. If not walk away. Strezov are approachable human beings and they're willing to have a conversation. They do fine work and actually very good on customer service.


I opened a ticket and got an unprofessional snarky remark when pointing out the math. So yes agree, walking away. I do give them credit for being open about penalizing customers based on where they purchased. It would be amazing to finish this thread with Strezov reaching out and making things right. However seems this thread will end and document the opposite for future customers. Wish I had your experience. Would’ve made all the difference in the world. I disagree I need to “negotiate”. They either want to retain new customers or don’t. Seems they regret the NI sale and are punishing those that took part in it. It’s pretty clear.


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 1, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Thanks for this. They only offered me the crossgrade + 10% extra discount. Reached out to them again. What was your offer if you dont mind asking?





kevinh said:


> I opened a ticket and got an unprofessional snarky remark when pointing out the math. So yes agree, walking away. I do give them credit for being open about penalizing customers based on where they purchased. It would be amazing to finish this thread with Strezov reaching out and making things right. However seems this thread will end and document the opposite for future customers. Wish I had your experience. Would’ve made all the difference in the world. I disagree I need to “negotiate”. They either want to retain new customers or don’t. Seems they regret the NI sale and are punishing those that took part in it. It’s pretty clear.


The bundle is 62% off and you got another 10% off? First world problems lol


----------



## kevinh (Apr 1, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The bundle is 62% off and you got another 10% off? First world problems lol


Math is not correct but you are right. Not worth harping over


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey all!

We extended the Intro Special until April 24th, so roughly 2 more weeks left now. Have a great Easter Holiday! 🐣🐰


----------

